# [CLOSED FOR TODAY] Turnips at 565!



## Ryuichii (Apr 10, 2020)

3 NMT submission or Cherry Blossom Bonsai DIY/Garden Wagon DIY Will also be accepted! 

Mix and match 1 item and 1 ticket from my wishlist or 2 items . 





__





						Wishlist by ven | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Wishlist, a list by ven containing 14 items




					villagerdb.com
				





Please drop off the items/tickets in front of the airport and you can head to the store on your own! I'll pm you the code when it's your turn! Please try and make your trip fast as others might be waiting!  TY​


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 11, 2020)

does your nooks still have this price?


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

p e p p e r said:


> does your nooks still have this price?



Yes let me know if you're interested. I can open the gate again


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

Still open !


----------



## Irelia (Apr 11, 2020)

would you take bells as a tip?


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

Shiemi said:


> would you take bells as a tip?


No sorry I'm not in need of bells!


----------



## hallatt (Apr 11, 2020)

Me please!
EDIT: Yikes! Just seen the 3NMT tip! Ignore please


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I drop by I’ll bring the 3 nmt


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

cherrygirl said:


> Can I drop by I’ll bring the 3 nmt


I'll pm you a code


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2020)

Is the 3 NMT fee per visit? I was thinking of doing at least two visits if that's okay with you ^^"


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Is the 3 NMT fee per visit? I was thinking of doing at least two visits if that's okay with you ^^"


Yes per but I can do 5 if you decide to


----------



## OctoLiam (Apr 11, 2020)

Is it still open?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2020)

Ryuichii said:


> Yes per but I can do 5 if you decide to


alright, I'll do one trip if possible! Just gotta get my turnips ready


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> alright, I'll do one trip if possible! Just gotta get my turnips ready





OctoLiam said:


> Is it still open?


I'll message ya both when you're up


----------



## OctoLiam (Apr 11, 2020)

Alright I'll be ready in a few minutes if that's ok?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

Alright I'm ready!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 11, 2020)

Ryuichii said:


> I'll message ya both when you're up


I'm ready whenever you are c:


----------



## bonsai_jam (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, are you still open? How many NMTs would you like for two trips?


----------



## hanzy (Apr 11, 2020)

If you are still open, could I come by please?


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

bonsai_jam said:


> Hi, are you still open? How many NMTs would you like for two trips?





hanzy said:


> If you are still open, could I come by please?



Yes ill send you codes when you guys are up and just 5 for 2 trips! let me know if you wanna do that offer


----------



## bonsai_jam (Apr 11, 2020)

Ryuichii said:


> Yes ill send you codes when you guys are up and just 5 for 2 trips! let me know if you wanna do that offer


I'm ready now, and 5 NMT sounds good!


----------



## Vivi291 (Apr 11, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

Vivi291 said:


> Are you still open?


I am! let me know if you're interested


----------



## Vivi291 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ryuichii said:


> I am! let me know if you're interested


yeah i am! How many NMT or other things you request?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

If you have a wishlist i can see if i can give you something!


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

Vivi291 said:


> yeah i am! How many NMT or other things you request?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> If you have a wishlist i can see if i can give you something!







__





						Wishlist by ven | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Wishlist, a list by ven containing 14 items




					villagerdb.com
				




other than that its 3 NMT's you can mix and match 1 item and 1 NMT too

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Ryuichii said:


> ​


----------



## Vivi291 (Apr 11, 2020)

So it’s 3 NMT plus some items? (Sorry i’m not so skilled in english ahaha)


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

Vivi291 said:


> So it’s 3 NMT plus some items? (Sorry i’m not so skilled in english ahaha)



Haha its ok! its 2 items or 3 NMTS if you don't have any of my wishlist items. But you can also do 1 item and 1 ticket if you happen to only have 1 item on my list


----------



## Vivi291 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ryuichii said:


> Haha its ok! its 2 items or 3 NMTS if you don't have any of my wishlist items. But you can also do 1 item and 1 ticket if you happen to only have 1 item on my list


Ooooh ok i got it! I have the stone table, log bench and serving cart (but it’s more of a dark wood os it ok?)


----------



## Ryuichii (Apr 11, 2020)

Vivi291 said:


> Ooooh ok i got it! I have the stone table, log bench and serving cart (but it’s more of a dark wood os it ok?)


That's fine! I'll take the log bench and serving cart! I'll pm you the code soon


----------



## Dsabf (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello, are you still taking visitors? I can get you a serving cart and a ball (both the same same colour as the ones on the wish list) and nook mile tickets.


----------

